

Make JavaScript `arguments a real Array - maxwell
http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Core_JavaScript_1.5_Reference:Functions:arguments#Description

======
endlessvoid94
I was JUST looking for this sort of thing yesterday. Thanks.

